# Format to view jpg files on dvd?



## mego44 (Jan 2, 2005)

I recently purchased a DVD+R/RW burner and want to know if I need a special format or file to be able to view jpg files on a conventional DVD player that claims to support jpg format. I do not want a fancy slideshow program with animation and fancy titles that converts the photos into a "movie" format, but would rather retain the original uncompressed photos that can be viewed, edited or printed from a PC and also be viewed on a conventional TV DVD player.

I have tried just burning jpg photos on a dvd disk but it does not work. When I put the disk in my DVD player I just get a message that says unsupported format. All of the photos are accessable thru the drive on my pc but they are in folders. Could the folders be causing the problem? Do I need a special file or format that a DVD player will recognize? I know the disks and the DVD player are compatible as I first tried a "movie" format slideshow and it worked fine.

Thanks, Mego


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome to TSG!
If it says jpeg movie, it really has to be in mpeg. If it plays .jpg files natively than all you have to do is put the pictures on the disk.
MPEG encoders should do the trick.


----------



## mego44 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, my DVD player just has jpg listed under type of files supported, so I assumed it meant 'files.' It also will not 'play' when I attempt to run it thru the DVD movie software on either DVD drive on my pc. Is it hit & miss on which DVD players this would work on? Also, do you know if having the files in folders would make a difference?
Thanks,
Mego


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

You need to convert jpg. format to VCD(Video CD) to play on home DVD players.


----------



## mego44 (Jan 2, 2005)

Is this the only way? What about the 'picture disks' that can be purchased when having film developed? They have the original photos and can be viewed as a slideshow. I was sure hoping there was something out there that would allow the original format of the photo to be preserved and still have the ability to view the images on a DVD. I have tried a couple of the slideshow progams and am not at all happy with the quality of the images, besides the fact that the original image is not available if someone wanted to make a print. I can view the images direct from my camera to my TV isn't there something that will allow the same quality images to be viewed on a DVD?
Thanks again,
-Mego


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

It all has to do with the file format support for DVD players. Like you said its pretty much hit and miss, but i know all DVD players will play motion jpgs which has been converted into a mpeg sequence. Its not that hard of a task using the proper program.
My friends dvd player will play them as is, along with plenty other stuff like windows media etc. He has a good player. Mine requires i convert.


----------



## mego44 (Jan 2, 2005)

I do understand neon, and thank you for taking the time to respond, but when I convert the not only is the quality degraded, but the original is no longer available if the recipient wants to make a print, right? I don't really want all fancy transitions between photos and music in the background anyway. I was hoping that all I needed was something similar to the file needed to have a CD autoplay on a PC. It is strange that on my DVD burner I can view the image files, but when I initiate the DVD player it tells me invalid format. Are the 'picture disks' from K***k converted to a movie file because I can watch them on my DVD and still open and print the photos from a pc. That's all I was hoping to be able to do.


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

I've run into that difficulty before and found the problem to be the DVD player. Not all will display .jpg files. Having them in folders doesn't make any difference. I simply burn my photos to a CD-R, pop it into my DVD player, and view them as a slideshow. However, the same CD-R will NOT work on all DVD players.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats what i have been trying to say. It depends on the player. Some support things and some don't. Quality has to do with the resolution and encoding. A pc has a different resolution and color settings than a TV. Everything is formatted different. I would say tweak around your mpeg encoder, and use something like tmpgenc pro. That way you can create high quality motion stills, which is basically a movie, but with the images taking up a few seconds each.
I'm sorry about that. The pc can read the image files. The dvd player cannot, that is because it isn't in dvd format. VCD is MPEG and SVCD or DVDs have MPEG2. Then there are other things into the mix.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Yes, it seems to depend on your DVD player, but it does not need to be an expensive one. My $35 CuberHome DVD plays just about everything: jpgs, mpgs, wmvs and DVD.

I can just pop a CD with jpgs on it with or without folder organization and play them. True, it does show them as a screen show, but if they are organized into folders, I can create separate shows, selectable brom the folder directory when I use the MENU button for the player. 

Unfortunately, if you burn a CD of your jpgs and send to a friend, it may not show them on his player.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I did the same thing that WolfWorx and Photolady spoke about and a VCD using the jpeg format will play on my JVC DVD player. I think it may also have to do with the software that you use to set up the VCD. Mego44, have you checked your owner's manual about this?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

mego44 said:


> I have tried just burning jpg photos on a dvd disk but it does not work.
> Thanks, Mego


If you haven't tried do what the other poster said and just burn them to CD-R and see if they play. That's how my friends do it and it seems the cheap players work fine for this and the expenisve ones do not.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, depends on player for certain filetypes. Nearly everyone will play motion stills because they follow the necessary format, you just gotta check if the burnt disk is compatable. An Apex which is really good for $40 dollars plays jpegs, so yes they aren't that expensive, you don't need a really expensive player to do this stuff.


----------



## grampy (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm very new to digital photography (my daughter gave me a fuji finepix for my 75th 6 weeks ago), I've just been reading this thread.Used easy cd to burn photo folders in "my documents" to a cdr/w a few minutes ago took it to my inexpensive DVD player and voila, photos on TV screen!.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, ur dvd player prolly supports jpg's


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

mego44 said:


> I was sure hoping there was something out there that would allow the original format of the photo to be preserved and still have the ability to view the images on a DVD.
> 
> Don't convert your original photo's. Copy them to another folder and convert the copy. That way, you can preserve the originals.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

truth is, standard 4:3 tv's aren't designed for this, they images could be high quality but they wouldn't fit the TV. High Def usually directly support photos via a card reader, and they display them quite well. If you use your mpeg encoder good enough you can still make the outcome a really nice quality, but nothing of that of the original on a HDTV.


----------

